# Need low tech ground cover plant suggestion..



## macclellan (Dec 22, 2006)

marsilea minuta. it is like a low light glosso with darker green leaves.


----------



## deleted_user_10 (Dec 29, 2005)

Don't know if this would be considered ground cover, but I am using Dwarf Sagittaria (Sagittaria Subulata).


----------



## knuggs (Mar 5, 2007)

Micro Sword. It grows fast and I have a cave in my tank and its even growing in there.


----------



## JenThePlantGeek (Mar 27, 2006)

Pellia (Monosolenium tenerum) actually works pretty well, though it doesn't get as big of leaves as it does under high light.

Also mosses can make good ground cover - and I second all the suggestions already made (great stuff!).


----------



## zabak80 (Mar 26, 2007)

How do you secure the moss as ground cover? Just curious.


----------



## Lucky_13 (Apr 18, 2006)

dwarf 4-leaf clover. its looks about like glosso, but the mature leaves split into 4 lobes to look like clover. it does well in lower light too. also there is dwarf hairgrass.


----------



## JenThePlantGeek (Mar 27, 2006)

For moss you can use the mesh from one of those lufa bath scrubber sponge washer thingies (Do they even HAVE a name?) and pull it over a rock and tie it tight in back with a zip tie. 









The moss will grow up and out of the mesh. Spread it thinly and it'll grow better. Several of these stones would make a lovely foreground (I like the smooth flat craft stones that can be found in the hobby section at Walmart).


----------



## conduct (Mar 25, 2005)

JenThePlantGeek said:


> For moss you can use the mesh from one of those lufa bath scrubber sponge washer thingies (Do they even HAVE a name?) and pull it over a rock and tie it tight in back with a zip tie.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow never thought of that Jen. I will be hitting up walmart Saturday morning roud:


----------



## Lucky_13 (Apr 18, 2006)

or you can just go to a craft/fabric store and buy a yard of nylon netting or tulle in any color you want for about $.99


----------



## deleted_user_10 (Dec 29, 2005)

zabak80 said:


> How do you secure the moss as ground cover? Just curious.


There is a technique on this website for creating a Moss Wall, the technique could be the same for securing to substrate....I would imagine. I have no experience with moss, just reading this website. 
http://www.aquamoss.net/


----------

